

Ask HN: computer parts benchmarking site - bogdan2412

Anybody know a good site which benchmarks CPUs or graphics cards, hard drives etc. For notebooks there's notebookcheck.net which is an excellent site, with rankings, reviews and other useful stuff, but i haven't been able to find any decent site for desktop parts on google.
======
ScottWhigham
_i haven't been able to find any decent site for desktop parts on google._

Well, I don't know how picky you are or how hard you've looked already but
tomshardware.com and anandtech.com are two "standards".

~~~
gtani
There's a bunch, with different biases. Also:

<http://forums.hardwareguys.com/>

<http://hothardware.com/category.aspx>

<http://techreport.com>

<http://hardwaretechreview.com/about-us> (not too up to date)

